#kubuntu-council 2017-08-28
<yofel_> hi after taking some time off IRC
<yofel> (which included telegram in case you tried to reach me through that)
<yofel> reason why I'm concerned enough to pop up: We have 13 days left until half of the KC expires, anyone time to organise an election with yet another modified timeframe (which IMO will have to be a bit longer than 2 weeks)
<yofel> *does anyone time to organise an election with yet another modified timeframe (which IMO will have to be a bit longer than 2 weeks)?
<ahoneybun> yofel: since we need more then 2 weeks then should just extend the current ones till a month or so once the email is sent out
<ahoneybun> but I don't think a lot of people will vote/put their name in tbh
<yofel> fine with me, and we'll see how it'll turn out. You do have a point
<ahoneybun> I've only seen 2/6 member really active (life happens) so not sure
<clivejo> hi yofel :)  long time no see!
<yofel> o/
<clivejo> how are things with you?
<clivejo> did you enjoy your trip?
<clivejo> any objections to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-August/011318.html ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think that's -devel no?
<clivejo> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kubuntu
<clivejo> just these three by looks of it
<tsimonq2> clivejo: no objections from me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2017-August/002703.html
<valorie[m]> Congratulations Simon!
<tsimonq2> Thanks valorie[m] :D
<valorie> oh my gosh, I totally forgot about K C dates
<valorie> and it's not on our Kubuntu calendar
<valorie> what an oversight
<valorie> :(
<valorie> so, anybody here not running who can conduct the election quick-like?
<valorie> ahoneybun, clivejo, claydoh, Mamarok, yofel ?
<valorie> or I can, I guess, I believe I have another year on my term
<valorie> looks like yofel ran the last one
<ahoneybun> how would I run it if I would be running?
<ahoneybun> I think I ran the last one to get clivejo in
<valorie> imo: look at list archives, and just change the call as needed
<valorie> and send out pdq
<ahoneybun> I'm running again so I can't do it
<ahoneybun> since I don't anyone new is stepping up
<valorie> right, good, I'm glad you are running
<ahoneybun> *think anyone
<valorie> well, we should urge some of the new people to run
<valorie> I do not like this do-nothing council
<valorie> well, part of it
<ahoneybun> I said to add us back for a few months till we get some new folks
<valorie> you have been active, and so have I
<ahoneybun> well life happens and sometimes you need to step back a bit
<ahoneybun> both of which I understand
<valorie> and clive stayed active even though he left the council
<valorie> me too
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> so I hope he runs again
<ahoneybun> I don't see much of Mamarok or claydoh tbh
<ahoneybun> only want it's election time I think
<ahoneybun> *when
<ahoneybun> I also want clivejo back on
<ahoneybun> I think the council should be half community stuff and half dev stuff
<ahoneybun> so we can see both POVs
<ahoneybun> next cycle I'd like the devs to look at snaps and flatpaks more
<valorie> well, both should be represented, for sure
<valorie> but everyone should *contribute*
<ahoneybun> tthey can
<ahoneybun> I have flatpaks installed fine
<ahoneybun> needed to build the new ones for artful of course
<ahoneybun> Kube runs in flatpak, just with Intel I think
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/artful-flatpak
<ahoneybun> they build fine
<valorie> I'm sure we would have to lead on flatpak if we want it, since ubuntu focuses on snaps
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> yea both are cool in their own way, KDE kinda seems to be moving to flatpak tho
<valorie> mmmm, some are
<valorie> some more to appimage
<valorie> and certainly some to snaps
<valorie> even though flatpak has the k
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> yofel: hi
<valorie> sorry to just ignore that you came back! and focus on business
<valorie> how are ya?
<valorie> missed you while you were gone
<valorie> so, nobody else spoke up to run the election so I will do it
<tsimonq2> I'm thinking of running just for the hell of it :P
<valorie> proposed schedule:
<valorie> Nomination period: Now to 2017-09-04
<valorie> Ballot Preparation: 2017-09-04 to the next day
<valorie> Voting Period: 2017-09-04 to 2017-09-09
<valorie> End Poll/Results Announced: 2017-09-09
<valorie> New Term Begins: 2017-09-09
<valorie> i know it's quick, but does that sound reasonable?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 5 days?
<valorie> not reasonable?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not really
<valorie> propose a schedule to me?
<valorie> a week for nomination and a week for voting/
<valorie> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> better
<valorie> ok, I'll revise
<valorie> Nomination period: Now to 2017-09-04
<valorie> Ballot Preparation: 2017-09-04 to the next day
<valorie> Voting Period: 2017-09-04 to 2017-09-11
<valorie> End Poll/Results Announced: 2017-09-11
<valorie> New Term Begins: 2017-09-11
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Wondered why my ears were burning
<valorie> ok, gonna send?
<clivejo> you want me to run it?
<ahoneybun> valorie: btw the Spotify flatpak has notification support for Plasma's media player
<valorie> clivejo: I would have said yes, but I already started
<valorie> unless you want me to copy the email to you and you can put your name on it?
<valorie> I do have other stuff to do.....
<clivejo> me too, for $ stuff
<valorie> clivejo: I can copy to a pastebin, or just email only to you instead of the lists
<clivejo> but Ill do it if you want
<valorie> your call
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So what do we need MOTU'ed in?
<clivejo> all KDE stuff
<clivejo> I thought it had to be one of the current KC members who seat is safe
<clivejo> ie you, yofel or Mamarok
<valorie> not afaik
<valorie> any kub member can do it
<clivejo> ok, sure email me it over
<valorie> sent to your kubuntu address
<clivejo> where do I need to send to?
<clivejo> devel ML ?
<valorie> I put a line at the bottome
<valorie> -e
<valorie> devel, users, council
<valorie> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-beta-1-testing/
<valorie> any last minute corrections before we begin pushing this out?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nope
<valorie> ok, please push out folks
<valorie> I always forget reddit etc.
<valorie> if someone has more experience than me at that, please post
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Artful Beta 1 testing … http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-beta-1-testing/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Opps it's on reddit in /r/Kubuntu
<valorie> nice
<valorie> urgh, nothing on twitter yet?
<valorie> sigH
<valorie> or mastodon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've not gotten there het
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Twitter and Mastodon is done
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Good I hate that this client does not support multiple accounts
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah it's just this client
<valorie> what client?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Tusky
<valorie> I gave up on using them years back and just use the web twitter etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Best looking one
<valorie> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Talon for twitter
<valorie> got that on my phone but I doubt I ever used it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's pretty dam good
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> damn
<valorie> there used to be chocoq or so
<valorie> but it sucked
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well that's desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Might as well use web tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think that's still alive somewhere
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What's with the questions on the ML?
<valorie> I want people who are running to talk about what they want to do
<valorie> clive removed that from the mail, so i'm asking individually
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm I wonder why he did that
<valorie> he wanted to run it, he's running it, and that's cool
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm I don't like answering that and then I don't actually finish it
<valorie> why?
<valorie> we all change focus sometimes
<valorie> and it isn't a specific question
<valorie> I think you should brag on your docs and moving them to sphinx
<valorie> that was huge
<valorie> and while you're at it, spam for more contributors to the docs
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> sell yourself
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm personally thinking of stripping the docs a bit and adding more Ubuntu stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> "I am a Red Bull-powered packaging machine and human Lintian. Vote for me! "
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I want to work on KDE docs more but not sure how to go about that since the channel is dead a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's only huge if I can get them to auto deploy to the doc site
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @yofel help with that?
<clivejo> I didn't remove it, just re-worded it a bit
<clivejo> "This schedule shortens all the timelines. Please nominate yourselves or others quickly, so we can get to voting quickly. Please mention what you would like to accomplish within the Kubuntu project (Why people should vote for you)"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Again, I'll be running. :P
<clivejo> put in your email :P
<valorie> clivejo: sorry to mis-characterize
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK :P
<valorie> it sounds better than my version
<clivejo> I just wanted to personalise it a bit
<valorie> it sounds good
<ahoneybun> valorie: tbf on the docs, I did that a while ago I think
<valorie> .... which is fine, but this is an election, so you should sell your candidacy
<valorie> and I'm picking on you because you spoke up first, thus can be the example for the rest
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Can I sell Red Bull too? :P
<valorie> NO
<valorie> horrors!
<ahoneybun> yofel: ping
<ahoneybun> valorie: SeaGL did not take my talk
<valorie> boo
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> I ran out of time to even think of a talk
<valorie> much less submit one
#kubuntu-council 2017-08-29
<valorie> dinner here....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1250x703) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EatVhBxU/file_3114.jpg
<ahoneybun> I've already looked at the new bootswatch, what we use for themeing the manual
<ahoneybun> this is a different theme on the current bootswatch
<clivejo> ahoneybun: should I post this? http://kubuntu.org/?p=3353&preview=true
<ahoneybun> looks really good to me
<clivejo> valorie isn't sure we should post it?
<clivejo> as its an internal thing?
<ahoneybun> but the voting is public
<ahoneybun> as is the mailing list
<ahoneybun> nothing is internal here
<clivejo> I dunno, I have to go to bed
<clivejo> if you can decide as KC and either delete or publish
<ahoneybun> I mean I would push it
<valorie> go for it then
<valorie> I wasn't against it, I just don't think we've done it before
<valorie> ahoneybun: also there is a revived effort on the KDE wikis to update all the content
<valorie> seems to have gotten a slow start since akademy, but claus_chr is running it
<valorie> in #kde-wiki
<ahoneybun> I'm wondering about the stuff in khelpcenter
<ahoneybun> talking about plasma and such
<valorie> my advice: write to the list and ask about helping out with those specifically
<valorie> the active people do not ever get into irc
<valorie> no problems with the latest upgrade I can see
<valorie> was a bit worried about the nvidia driver issues, but so far all good
<yofel> ahoneybun: I'm no expert on auto-deployments, so I was hoping that you would find someone more knowledgeable than me. I could hack up something that works I guess... when it comes to weegie feel free to ask
<yofel> valorie: haha, no worries, the business is what made me pop up as well ^^
<yofel> valorie, clivejo: I had 2 very nice weeks in Croatia this year that I enjoyed very much ;)
<tsimonq2> That sounds cool :D
<tsimonq2> o/ yofel :)
<yofel> after that I took another 3 weeks off IRC as I noticed that some 90% of my IRC time fell on my work hours, which I need to work out somehow.... (as is happening right now as a matter of fact...)
<clivejo> it does take up a lot of time
<yofel> so not sure how much I'll be around here, worst case I am reading all the mails I get
<clivejo> even just to track what is going on
<yofel> right
<ahoneybun> yofel: could you make the dir's for 1710 docs or give me access again?
<yofel> ahoneybun: where exactly are you stuck getting to that dir?
<ahoneybun> I don't have access to make it in /home/kubuntu/docs/
<yofel> judging from the config files you have access... did you forget your password...?
<ahoneybun> I can login from my ahoneybun user name
<ahoneybun> but not sure the permissions I have tbh
<yofel> okay, sudo works?
<ahoneybun> yea I have no idea how you made those dirs
<ahoneybun> lrwxrwxrwx  1 kubuntu kubuntu   30 Jun  9 14:30 en_1604 -> kubuntu-manual-1604/build/html
<yofel> okay, first off, login as kubuntu -> sudo -u kubuntu -i
<ahoneybun> ok
<yofel> and the dirs are just git clones of the github repo, locked to the respective branch
<ahoneybun> so git clone and change the dir name to match the branch?
<ahoneybun> it clone https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual.git kubuntu-manual-1710 ?
<ahoneybun> *git
<yofel> yes
<yofel> ah, you have tags in there now, sweet
<ahoneybun> how do I handle those en_1710 dir?
<ahoneybun> yep for travis releases
<yofel> okay, then trash that README, that was just for the tagging
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/releases
<yofel> how are you handling the building now?
<ahoneybun> I know we could use sftp or something to send the html files no?
<ahoneybun> https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/branches
<ahoneybun> ^
<yofel> ok, you're not keeping the build result in git anymore. That is good, but needs a new setup then
<ahoneybun> well not always
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/.travis.yml
<ahoneybun> I could add a step in the yml before_deploy and use sftp or something I believe
<yofel> in the past you did, and that's how 16.04 and 17.04 rely on right now as sphinx on weegie is a lot older than what you're using
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> once I know how to use sftp for this with proper ssh maybe it should just be trial and error on how to write it in the yml file
<yofel> ah, you can write a deployment script for travis, interesting
<ahoneybun> that's how the files on github for releases are getting there
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/releases
<ahoneybun> using before_deploy to rename them before upload
<yofel> okay, then you could indeed use that to copy things over, put them into a temp dir, then just switch out the files once everything got copied
<ahoneybun> well I could use sftp or something to copy over build/html/* /home/kubuntu/en_1710
<ahoneybun> each release/tag has it's own yml to each version
<yofel> if you're fine with things being inconsistent while it's copying... sure
<ahoneybun> inconsistent?
<ahoneybun> damn have to go in a few mins
<yofel> well, while you're copying you'll have a mix of new and old files in there. Can yield funny results if someone opens the page during that time. But if the whole copy takes only a couple seconds nobody will care
<ahoneybun> need to look into this more anyway
<ahoneybun> bbl thanks yofel
<yofel> another thing: the path mapping is in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/docs.kubuntu.org.conf
<yofel> once you have it set up
<yofel> ahoneybun: yw
<yofel> ahoneybun: another thing: If travis has ssh(sftp) access to weegie, please either a) create a dedicated ssh key and lock that down to a single command if you're just going with rsync/sftp or b) if you need more than one command then a dedicated user on weegie would be appropriate
<acheronuk> yofel: I'm unsure if this issue is our KCI iso build's fault, or systemd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1713212
<acheronuk> and I'm running out of sensible comments on that bug, as I'm not sure what is going on :(
<yofel> that sounds vaguely familiar..
<yofel> ok no, I remember issues with live build's handling of the resolv.conf. But this is debootstrap
<yofel> OTOH, we are taling about resolv.conf here, which is a rather messy thing in this environment
<yofel> acheronuk: note that the containers don't run in privileged mode, only with securityOpts: 'apparmor:unconfined' and capAdd: SYS_ADMIN. So maybe systemd needs another capability for this
<yofel> I just did a quick test with --privileged on kci and that seems to work, so technically it's not systemd's fault I think
<yofel> but I agree with xnox that it's strange that resolvconf worked and systemd doesn't
<acheronuk> I think I need to do a crash course in containerisation, as only about 50% of that makes sense to me!
<yofel> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/kci/imager.rb has the container setup for this
<yofel> https://docs.docker.com/engine/reference/run/#runtime-privilege-and-linux-capabilities
<yofel> well duh, if I start a container with docker run --cap-add SYS_ADMIN --privileged=false --security-opt 'apparmor:unconfined' -ti pangea/ubuntu:artful bash
<yofel> it works fine
<yofel> oh hm linode
<yofel> I: Base system installed successfully.
<yofel> this is not helpful.............
<yofel> well back to work
<clivejo> who is rhkramer@gmail.com ?
<clivejo> On Monday, August 28, 2017 07:20:31 PM Clive Johnston wrote:
<clivejo> > Unfortunately, we overlooked that three (3) of our Kubuntu Council members
<clivejo> > are expiring shortly! It was only brought to our attention today (big heart
<clivejo> > felt apologies for that!).
<clivejo> Sorry, sometimes I just can't help myself (and behave like a real ass), but
<clivejo> I'm very sorry for your loss.  I guess I should ask whether their next of kin
<clivejo> would like something like flowers or prefer donations to the deceased's
<clivejo> favorite charities ;-)
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> someone with a sense of humour
<ahoneybun> yofel: travis does not atm, I know you can make ssh keys on it with the yml I believe
<clivejo> [20:37:31] <slangasek> at some point, the answer to a flavor coming in two days before a beta saying "we're participating in the milestone" needs to be "no, you aren't"...
 * clivejo wonders who that is directed at
<acheronuk> Xubuntu I think
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> thought it might been directed at us
<acheronuk> [00:58] <flexiondotorg> slangasek I've just heard that Xubuntu would like to participate in 17.10 Beta 1 as well.
<acheronuk> [00:58] <valorie> yay!
<acheronuk> [01:16] <slangasek> how do I persuade flavors to not do optional milestones, instead ;)
<valorie> slangasek was grumbling about having 2 alphas when there used to only be one
<valorie> it is a pain, but more testing seems good?
<clivejo> I would be of that opinion as well
<valorie> ok, added next year (and all years from here to eternity) to the Kubuntu calendar, as promised
<valorie> um, of the KC elections
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice valorie
<valorie> well, it's not cool I forgot to do that when creating it
<valorie> or that the rest of us forgot too, lol
<valorie> oh well, it's fixed now
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> can't believe you forgot
<valorie> :P~~~~~~
<valorie> and clive fixed it!
<clivejo> I couldnt remember a date if you paid me
<clivejo> I am always forgetting birthdays and anniversaries
<valorie> gcalendar does it for me
<valorie> my daughter remembers ALL the dates
<valorie> it's terrible
<valorie> I'm like, wasn't that like 5 years ago?
<valorie> and she says, Jan 31 1995
<valorie> ...... like I said, 5 years ago, give or take 10 years....
<valorie> acheronuk: can i nominate you to be on the KC?
<valorie> yofel: you want back in?
<valorie> oops, you're already there, gosh
<acheronuk> valorie: if you like. I was waiting to see if existing people wanted to stay
<valorie> it's always good to have too many!
<valorie> clive can't as he's running the election
<valorie> clever boy.....
<acheronuk> sneaky!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Voice, 2s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aZld8c3M/file_3137.oga
<tsimonq2> valorie: I'm nominating myself :P
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: where's the email?
<valorie> clivejo: lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> It was your cunning plan!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Didn't see anyone else tripping over themselves to volunteer!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.launchpad.net/kubuntu-council/msg00216.html
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: ^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> Now people have a reason to want to be on the KC, to stop me from being on it! :P
<valorie> please send that to -devel and -users as well, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> lolololol
<tsimonq2> valorie: done
<tsimonq2> Except
<tsimonq2> grrrrr
<tsimonq2> I don't wanna subscribe to kubuntu-users
<valorie> that's fine
<valorie> I'll allow it in
<tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Darn those pesty kids
<valorie> tsimonq2: sent yet?
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yes? Maybe it got auto-rejected
<tsimonq2> valorie: Maybe just forward to kubuntu-users?
<acheronuk> have I got to do anything?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Wanna be on the KC? LD
<valorie> running listadmin
<tsimonq2> s/LD/:D/
 * acheronuk shrugs
<valorie> would be good to have a full slate
<valorie> but IMO we should have people who want the job, and intend to do some stuff
<valorie> I won't nominate acheronuk if he doesn't want the job
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> He does want the job
<valorie> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Tell her Rik!
<acheronuk> Ok. I'll meave you with Simon....
<acheronuk> *leave
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I want it now!
<tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Nooooo
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Please Rik!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm begging
<acheronuk> seriously though, yes I would
<valorie> um, leave us with Simon, or you'd like to be on the KC?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Be nice to have a number of candidates
<valorie> tsimonq2: nothing waiting for -users
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I am a number 😏
<valorie> I'll forward it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Have a good Democratic vote
<tsimonq2> valorie: ok
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Nah I'm only joking
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm impartial ;)
<acheronuk> Yes, I would like to do it.
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> as said though, I was waiting to see what Ovi and Claydoh wanted
<valorie> claydoh wrote me privately to say that he's moving to Australia to get married, and won't be nominating himself
<acheronuk> but if more are standing, that is somewhat irrelevant now
<valorie> I asked that he tell the list that
<acheronuk> ah. ok
<valorie> but haven't seen it so far
<valorie> I'm guessing that ovi is not going to run either
<clivejo> does he know?
<tsimonq2> valorie: responded
<valorie> unless things change for him with his work
<clivejo> he was on a road trip last I heard
<acheronuk> I'm too tried to start emailing tonight. will do so tomorow
<valorie> ahoneybun: you gonna start making snaps and flatpaks?
<valorie> I once thought of learning how, but nope
<valorie> my top three or four jobs take all my time
#kubuntu-council 2017-08-30
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Neon just killed kubuntu. going to snap everything and  put it in the store
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so long....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> O_O
<clivejo> should I cancel the elections?
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk switches to xubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 switches to Lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
 * clivejo goes back to Windows 10
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk loads windows 3.1 and fires up the gopher protocol
 * clivejo fires up IBM GEM
<clivejo> maybe not, that 20Mb HHD sounds nasty
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk fires up the Antikythera mechanism
 * tsimonq2 fires up Windows XP
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @IrcsomeBot, now that is mad
<tsimonq2> True
<tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jn4Tt1Rbk4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I've learnt not to click your youtube links
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's worth it this time!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I rarely watch more than 20s without giving up!
<clivejo> look at the speed and graphics - https://youtu.be/oNF6rhTCFQo?t=145
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's like 5
<acheronuk> oooh. Imagine the future!
<clivejo> 256k memory
<clivejo> thats mind blowing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oooh wow such memory
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can you Bitcoin mine with that? :P
<clivejo> that was one of first PC's I used
<clivejo> with a proper Winchester drive
<acheronuk> Used to live near there
<ahoneybun> so I'm in the running for a UCC position
<valorie> neon - well, sitter has long had in mind to snap everything
<valorie> because he can get help from the Canonical folks with that
<valorie> I don't think that has much to do with our long-term worth
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I get the feeling about what are we worth at that point
<valorie> ?
<valorie> if we're so worthless, why do many thousands and perhaps millions rely on us?
<valorie> people we've never heard of
<valorie> not just Munich and Taiwan
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Because we are 10 years + old
<valorie> yes, and because we've provided value in all that time
<valorie> we have the advantage of being to build on Ubuntu
<valorie> on all that infra
<valorie> I suppose OpenSuSE could compare
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The world is changing with snaps and flatpaks tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And I think distros are going to die to a degree
<valorie> it's an experiment
<valorie> I agree that something like that will change things
<valorie> but we don't know what it is yet
<valorie> "die"?
<valorie> I don't think so
<valorie> but we'll see
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well special case distros are here
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think half rolling distros are coming around more
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Like how Neon is
<clivejo> oh well, it was a good time while it lasted
 * clivejo goes poo watching
<valorie> I won't try to keep a zombie alive, for sure
<valorie> but we're still alive and providing lots of value to people
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sent a resume to system76 again
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Going to go 100% this time
<valorie> good for you!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think I'm about 90% sure I'll get it
<valorie> that would be awesome
<valorie> I wish my son thomas would apply to them
<valorie> they seem like a great company to work for
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd rather have the community manager position tbh but I'm going for the support
#kubuntu-council 2017-08-31
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh snap valorie calling out @acheronuk
<valorie> lol
<valorie> gotta get this moving
<valorie> I'm going to be gone for days
<valorie> I want things to cook while I'm gone!
<valorie> leaving friday afternoon and won't be back until Monday sometimes
<valorie> -s
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2017/08/kubuntu-artful-beta-1-milestone.html
<valorie> announce plz
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-01
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRolnDbTwDo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, kool
<acheronuk> updated the beta 1 notes a bit
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Beta1/Kubuntu#Other_highlights.2Fnotes
<acheronuk> please check
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Looks like Canonical have installed an SSL cert on kubuntu.org
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Need to fix the non-https stuff
<clivejo> ahoneybun: is the kubuntu theme somewhere on LP bzr or git?
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website
<valorie> acheronuk: thanks so much for those updates
<valorie> that actually rates a kubuntu.org story, I think?
<clivejo> rates?
<clivejo> anyone know how we make changes to the kubuntu.org theme?
<clivejo> the online editor seems to be disabled
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> I hate wordpress
<valorie> so dunno
<valorie> ahoneybun?
<clivejo> I hate how locked down this one is
<valorie> I think ovi knows as well
<valorie> well, open it up!
<valorie> it's ours
<valorie> we can do as we like, surely?
<clivejo> Ovi is on a romantic get away and not to be disturbed!
<valorie> aha
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Locked down?
<clivejo> yeah, can't edit the theme, can't even update the plugins
<clivejo> or install new Wordpress versions
<clivejo> why can't the theme be kept in LP git?
<clivejo> its only a tiny tweak to use https instead of http
<clivejo> so that browsers keep the green padlock
<valorie> is that something we have to request via RT?
<valorie> if so, ick
<clivejo> oh, that bug report isn't the issue
<valorie> and perhaps we should then ask them if we can keep the theme in LP git
<clivejo> the main page has those two URL's and it is fine
<clivejo> must be something else
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The theme is on ovis githun
<clivejo> ah, its the form call
<clivejo> <form id="14.04.5download" class="form_download" action="http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04.5/release/kubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso" method="get">
<clivejo> oh great cdimage.ubuntu.com hasn't got https
<clivejo> that's useful
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you reckon RT would install cert on there?
<acheronuk> https breaks zsync
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That might be why
<clivejo> you don't have to use it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Use zsync?
<clivejo> no https
<clivejo> lots of sites use both
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You want https on cdimage?
<acheronuk> the don't 'have' to have https either
<acheronuk> but having it would create lots of broken zsync links, which people would get by default if they don't know better
<acheronuk> clivejo: why is https wanted?
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1714446
<clivejo> the download page uses a form to figure out the link the visitor needs
<clivejo> chrome sees that as insecure and degrades the page to insecure
<acheronuk> so what?
 * clivejo shrugs
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> People worry about no https
 * acheronuk forgets we have to cater for stupid people!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not really stupid just paranoid
<acheronuk> same thing in many cases
<valorie> I wouldn't use a bank website without https
<clivejo> all major distro's have secure websites, these days https://www.linuxmint.com https://neon.kde.org https://www.debian.org https://www.centos.org https://www.redhat.com even https://www.ubuntu.com
<valorie> or anyone who wanted/needed personal info
<clivejo> it's the way things are going
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We do have https it's canonial from the looks of it
<clivejo> and people do take note of it, hence the BR
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://www.simple.com
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Email rt@ubuntu.com I think about it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or is it canonical mm
<acheronuk> mate just uses links to http cdimage in their download page with no issue
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, So does Lubuntu
<clivejo> I just noticed that we seem to be the only one without a https link on https://distrowatch.com/
<acheronuk> making canonical switch and break stuff to fix an issue on our DL page we should be fixing seems OTT
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's not ours
<clivejo> I like the way Mate do it
<clivejo> using <a> links
<clivejo> also have the beta 1 available
<valorie> oh nice
<clivejo> anyone have issues with me replacing the <form>'s with plain <a> links?
<clivejo> won't look as pretty :(
<valorie> whatever works best
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You can style a tags...
<clivejo> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<valorie> ok folks, I'm going to go afk for days
<valorie> might have some telegram, possibly
<clivejo> last entry for 14.04.5 LTS
<valorie> ciao, and see you Monday
<clivejo> valorie: can you check that out?
<valorie> looks great!
<valorie> in Chrome
<clivejo> maybe someone else can make it pretty
<clivejo> happy, to do all the version on the page the same?
<clivejo> maybe when Ovi is back we can look into doing something like Mint does
<clivejo> https://kubuntu.org/support/ looks like the IRC webclient is injecting insecure content too
<clivejo> scorecardresearch.com
<clivejo> sounds like tracking :/
<clivejo>  ScorecardResearch conducts research by collecting Internet web browsing data and then uses that data to help show how people use the Internet, what they like about it, and what they don’t.
<clivejo> I would suggest that be changed to less invasive service such as https://webchat.freenode.net/?randomnick=1&channels=%23kubuntu&prompt=1&uio=d4
<clivejo> its also on the https://kubuntu.org/kubuntu-podcast/ page
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-03
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun Can you unblock me on Telegram please? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Why?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have to message you something
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, uh oh!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> don't look at the pictures!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYk1KppngeM/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looks fun!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 596x206) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/AW0myK8H/file_3152.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the translate button in twitter can be interesting sometimes
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-27
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Feels like a hurricane here!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Really bad winds and flash floods.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 14/37
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 17/37 - voting going quite fast this time
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There is only so much time this time.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, last year I'm comparing to was only a couple of days more. we've been late doing this 2 years running now
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-28
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Santa added to team page
<valorie> thanks!
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-30
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: mailimporters' git is now out of sync with the archive. btw the statx fix works for me here too
<acheronuk> santa_: pushed
<santa_> acheronuk: thanks, we also have a "problem" with kbackup but I bet you already know that
<acheronuk> kbackup needs motu
<santa_> yep I guessed that
<acheronuk> 18.04.1 -> 18.04.3 is only translation updates I think, so was not high priority
<santa_> oops, this whole thing ↑ was meant to -devel
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I guessed
<valorie> acheronuk: if you are around on Sunday, it would be cool if you did the LP Council permissions
<valorie> I'm getting daily emails now warning me that my membership is about to expire
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> but I'll not return home from the cabin until Monday
<valorie> which is Labor Day here
<acheronuk> valorie: yeah, I should be ok to do that :)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I mean I should expire if I'm not reelected
<acheronuk> ok. not quite sure when that happen on 2nd, but it'll get sorted
<valorie> <3
<valorie> thank you
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-31
<acheronuk> 20 votes out of 37
<valorie> ok, off for the weekend - not much but telegram works (sorta, sometimes) at the cabin
<valorie> ciao all!
#kubuntu-council 2018-09-01
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Poll closes in 4.5 hrs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (if I'm awake to close it!)
#kubuntu-council 2018-09-02
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> results in: … 1. Valorie Zimmerman … 2. Myriam Schweingruber … 3. Simon Quigley
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Congratulations to Calorie, Myriam and Simon, and a massive thank you to @acheronuk for organising the council elections.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh. Boy, I have auto spellcheck so much. My apologies, of course Calorie should be Valorie.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk you around?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Yeah.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks for doing the voting.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No probs. :)
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-26
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @ahoneybun have you asked about renewing linode?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I haven't looked in a while I think.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, I think we have credit for 1 more month?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Should I open a ticket requesting another year?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I opened a ticket.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://cloud.linode.com/support/tickets/12506216
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not sure if that link will work but anyway.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Opened one, as this is urgent
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, LOL, we both did.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://cloud.linode.com/support/tickets/12506224
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> At least they will know we are keen!
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-28
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I should send a reminder email on the poll, tomorow I think
<valorie> oh good idea
<valorie> by then I'll probably be in a total tizzy packing and preparing to leave for two weeks
<valorie> why I'm not completely stressed out today is a mystery
<valorie> but the sun is shining and life is good!
<valorie> and I voted the moment it was possible
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Me too, have a good trip @Valoriez
<valorie> I wish I was going to see all of you in Milan!
<valorie> thanks for the good wishes
<valorie> time with friends is Always Good
<valorie> as long as I remember to bring my passport
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-30
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/cxlkc6/kubuntu_1904_love/
<valorie> nice to hear
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> all your good work, @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> To be fair, 90% is great KDE upstream work
<valorie> true
<valorie> thanks for your work there as well
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I do what I can, given my c++ is not up to scratch
<valorie> that's a big language to master
<valorie> from what I hear in the devel chans
<valorie> people still learning from one another after years of coding
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, I have dabbled for one reason or another in the past, but simply never had the time to learn properly
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Same here
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I can handle 95% of patches, as I understand the general principles of it and coding more generally, so can infer what what is right. Making original changes > than the trivial is hard for me though.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> There are soooooooooooooo many things if I have time that I would rather learn than c++, so doubt that will improve :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills, Like becoming a Debian Developer? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2, Why would I want to do that?
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-31
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/akademy/status/1167711824382451712
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> USA! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Denver.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let's do it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure it's big enough community wise here.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, We could gather some people
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd be down to organize an Akademy
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> KC polls closed. All 3 were a yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have updated the memebership expiration dates accordingly.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, It's a LOT of work and it will take more the one local person and one remote.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @RikMills, Thank you very much Rik~
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-01
<valorie> congratulations to the new/old KC members!
<valorie> thank you all for stepping up again
<valorie> there does need to be about 20+ student group to do a good job as a local team
<valorie> or everyone doesn't get burned out
<valorie> SO everyone...
<RikMills> yofel: linode will soon run out. we have asked for more sponsorship but have to assume we will lose it
<RikMills> I have tried to set up a backup lxd on bytemark, and can do that ok but can't get ssh port forwarding of a container working
<RikMills> not even trying to replicate what you did on linode
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun we only have enough credit for about 10 days. after that, we will need to delete it if we don't want to be billed hard cash
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ^^ linode
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> turning it off does not stop it being billed
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/billing-and-support/billing-and-payments/#if-my-linode-is-powered-off-will-i-be-billed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @RikMills, I think the card is close to expiring. Though I would remove 2 days before just in case with time zones.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, Already expired
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> According to the account page on linode
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think 2 days would work right?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> You mean before we run out of credit? Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I guess maybe we might do a news story asking for (or inviting) a new sponsor for this sort of thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We could though it may be short on time to save this one but it would be good in general.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, Yeah, I am not proposing it as an attempt to persuade linode. It is practicaility. My home connection is too slow, so I need to be able to package reotely on a box with good upload
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Gotcha. We may want to place reminders in our Google Calendar to remind us to check on these things.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> For the future ie Bytemark.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can negotiate something on the Altispeed side if needed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They already provide Lubuntu with a fairly decent server
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-24
<valorie> we're all volunteers
<valorie> it's not like anything important is riding on the dates of voting
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Just like the US election right? ;)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I think that is slightly more important
<valorie> how are you @tsimonq2?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Good actually! I finally have my own place
<valorie> woah
<valorie> that's big
<valorie> you still have a year of HS, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Numbers are scary but they add up to more than zero so I'm fine :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope, I have a diploma too
<valorie> gosh, how did I miss that
<valorie> so, uni?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<valorie> or saving up for it for awhile?
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> where?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> University of Wisconsin GB
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Keeping it local
<valorie> coolness
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep!
<valorie> be sure to send some photos occasionally
<valorie> and now maybe you can make it to SeaGL
<valorie> lol
<valorie> all-virt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Yc2wFV9t/file_35111.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ov85seys/file_35112.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/e7d0Sblg/file_35113.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8NqBC00M/file_35114.jpg
<valorie> I think you can even still send along a talk proposal actually
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Meh. I tend to shy away from all virtual conferences
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Takes away a lot of the fun :(
<valorie> not coming to Akademy?
<valorie> it does
<valorie> but there is a lot gained too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If I'm going to make it I want to do it in person
<valorie> my gensoc is doing so many virt meetings now, and I love them
<valorie> most will never go back to in-person
<valorie> the monthly gen. meeting will of course
<valorie> but the small groups are better virt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Virtual meetings are cool but in person meetings and in person contact is really where it's at imo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Of course not during a pandemic
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So, I'll wait it out
<valorie> amen to the human contact
<valorie> your new place is fanciness
<valorie> would cost thousands in Seattle
<valorie> but the smaller meetings are like 45 mins-1 hour driving
<valorie> we can do more this way
<valorie> and we get better attendance
<valorie> people from all over the country sometimes
<valorie> the flavors meetig in BBB was very good
<valorie> imo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Makes semse
<valorie> Akademy will be in BBB
<valorie> it will be fine
<valorie> I had already decided not to fly to Europe this year
<valorie> so I'm very ok with it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I just really really really hope that once all of this blows over, we can go back to some sense of normalcy
<valorie> of course
<valorie> I miss seeing my family and friends so much
<valorie> and miss restaurants
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So phrases like "never going back to in person" scare me :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Here we can go to restaurants again
<valorie> although Bob cooked a fantastic dinner
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We just have to wear masks if we get up from the table
<valorie> right
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh yeah? What'd he make?
<valorie> steak, corn, zucchini
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oooooo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<valorie> BBQ'd the steak
<valorie> oh gosh it was so yummy
<valorie> tenderloin
<valorie> <3
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Tell him I say hi for me, although I'm unsure if he remembers me :)
<valorie> <-- still full
<valorie> as if he could forget
<valorie> lol
<valorie> he's already sacked out on the couch next to me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> "Horse mask dude says hi"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<valorie> he kept saying, I'm not tired
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I still have that btw
<valorie> lol
<valorie> dear god
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<valorie> I'm listening to organ music at reasonably high volume
<valorie> and he's just sleepin through it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No offense but that would put me to sleep too :)
<valorie> he had a 3 day work party the past 3 days, so he's been out doing trail work
<valorie> lol
<valorie> well, I was doing some work for my society
<valorie> I should go finish it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Shiny squirrel heh
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} and congratulations
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Good to hear you're around :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<valorie> same!
<valorie> and if LFNW is face-to-face next spring, you have a bed and a ride up there
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Wow @tsimonq2 I like your pad man, can't believe how big your kitchen is. I bet you're very excited. The next step on the journey, and I reckon your going to do great
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 what's the sqft?
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-28
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello KC. I've sent a Final call for the poll to the lists this morning, and will announce results on 1st September. As soon as the poll close I'll extend the councillor membership for a further 2 years ( hopefully, I have the power to do that )
<v_> in kubuntu 20.04 i can't fix how many lines to scroll with 3 mouse button
<v_> in my menu i dont see these options shown : "mouse wheel scrollls by"https://i.stack.imgur.com/VSwXw.png
<v_>  i only see this menu https://justpaste.it/50i21
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/linode-renews-kubuntu-vps-sponsorship/
<RikMills> v_ this is not a support channel. please use #kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1299373501426659329
<valorie> thank you RikMills for making that happen!
